# Michigan "Predator Hunting" Petition (important)



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

I haven't seen this posted yet and I thought it was important....... It was brought to my attention by "Cap' n Jon". 

*Dear Sportsmen/women,*
*Pleas take a moment out of your busy schedule to sign this on line petition. It is a Petition to allow the predator hunters of Michigan the same rights as hunters from other states to pursue their quarry. This petition is important to many sportsmen in Michigan.*

*~Doesn't matter if you live in Michigan or not.*
*~It only takes a few seconds to fill out*
*~every signature counts!!*

http://www.petitiononline.com/coyote/petition.html

*Thank You*


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

It now has my signature...only 407 so far...


----------



## theduke (Apr 14, 2005)

411


----------



## windwalker (Mar 31, 2005)

414


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Now they're up to 422.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

I was number 426. 

I have a question, can`t you use a hand held spot light already?As I read the night hunting rules you can.Did I miss something or read it wrong?


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I guess I question the part about dispatching a trapped animal with a small caliber handgun. Can't you do that now? Understand, that this trapping thing is new to me, so I am genuinely curious.

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

OOPS! That's a petition that has been out for a while. I just signed it and then viewed the signatures. It turns out I was the third one to sign it some time ago. I do encourage others to sign it, but make sure you didn't already do it first.


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

#446

Dan,

You can dispatch canines and *****, but the guide prohibits dispatch of live held badger and beaver, to name a couple, with the use of firearm. Sure hope we get a green light to dispatch badgers with a .22. Any other way just isn't reasonable.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Mallard said:


> #446
> Sure hope we get a green light to dispatch badgers with a .22.
> 
> Any other way just isn't reasonable.



Any other way sounds like a place for a video camera...sounds like it could get wild....
:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Yep.....I'll just jump in the hole here and go hand to hand with this little guy. He looks friendly enough.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

How can the non resident signatures help here if it is directed towards the MI DNR and NRC? Seems lik eyou would only want MI residents? I'll sign although I do disagree with some of the aspects (too easy to poach other animals IMO)

AW


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Mallard said:


> Yep.....I'll just jump in the hole here and go hand to hand with this little guy. He looks friendly enough.



They sure can move the dirt can'y they  

AW


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

One Eye said:


> I guess I question the part about dispatching a trapped animal with a small caliber handgun. Can't you do that now? Understand, that this trapping thing is new to me, so I am genuinely curious.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dan


I didn't see anything about that on the petition at all. I am 451

AW


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm 453.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Adam Waszak said:


> How can the non resident signatures help here if it is directed towards the MI DNR and NRC? Seems lik eyou would only want MI residents? I'll sign although I do disagree with some of the aspects (too easy to poach other animals IMO)
> 
> AW


Adam,
Non-Resident hunting liscences and the other revenue gained from out of state sportsmen is a big chunk of change. They always listen to the sound of the all-mighty dollar.

Thanks to everyone who signed!! 

Keep getting new signatures...... e-mail this link to friends/relatives!!


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Bloodtrail, do you know how many people come into MI for the perpose of predators hunting or trapping? I have never heard anybody ever state those numbers before and I am curious because you are right there is a lot of money total that comes into this state. If you know thanks I appreciate it.

AW


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

#463!


----------



## houlihoop_ (Feb 25, 2005)

482


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

#484


----------



## olney75 (Dec 22, 2004)

538 From cadillac MI


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

500 and something from Macomb.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I would have to vote no on 2 and 3. Spot lights and center fire rifles at night are a bad combination. I do think the light needs to be defined.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

FixedBlade said:


> I would have to vote no on 2 and 3. Spot lights and center fire rifles at night are a bad combination.


many states have the spotlight/centerfire laws ........ do you think Michigan hunters can't be as responsible as hunters from other states?

just curious


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I think most hunters are honest. But some may fall to temptation. It is those who do, that will give hunters a bad name. Although we may call them poachers, the nightly news will call them hunters. Just look at the bickering going on between the trappers and the dog hunters over snares. This could open another can of worms.


----------



## WeakSpring (Feb 28, 2003)

I don't see anything in that petition that warrents my support. In fact,just the thought of anyone attempting a follow-up shot on a running animal in the dark with a centerfire rifle gives' me nightmares.I am personally for the dispatch of land trapped animals with .22cal. The occasional otter or beaver
still alive at a water-set is not frequent enough to warrant a change in the reg's imo. It is just something you deal with on a trapline or you find another less stressful activity.


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

WeakSpring said:


> I don't see anything in that petition that warrents my support. In fact,just the thought of anyone attempting a follow-up shot on a running animal in the dark with a centerfire rifle gives' me nightmares.


 
I see your point but you can play the "what if" game on every outdoor activity and find something scary about each and every one of them. 

well, thanks for looking at the petition anyways.... sorry it wasn't for you.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

#579


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

# 583 You Should Go After A 365 Day 24/7 To Reduce All Them Doggies.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

FixedBlade said:


> I would have to vote no on 2 and 3. Spot lights and center fire rifles at night are a bad combination. I do think the light needs to be defined.



Heck, then lets just go with centerfire rifles and no spotlights, I don't have any problem seeing them in the scope on a bright night over a snow covered field.

Hmmmm, wait a minute......center fire rifles and no lights is a bad combination too....lets just ban hunting at night period, heck....lets just.....


----------

